# Bridgeport Shaper Attachment



## Charley Davidson

One of our customers at work brought us this to use on some of his work, pretty cool looking tool that I didn't know existed. Had to remove the motor to fix some wiring


----------



## Tom Griffin

I've used one before and they are handy on the rare times that you need one. Most of the time they just hang around on the end of the ram collecting dust. I actually just did some slotting in the receiver of the rifle I'm building. Just used the quill manually though, I didn't have the luxury of power.

Does yours have some sort of clapper built into it?

Tom


----------



## Charley Davidson

Not sure about the clapper, I'll take a closer look tonight. I belongs to the guy who owns Spencer Rifles, he's a very good customer of ours. Looks like he bought it from a used machinery dealer as there's a large price on it and then a marked down price. Looks like it hasn't been used in years.


----------



## kdupuis

Good to have when needed. I did not know about those either.


----------



## bcall2043

Charley Davidson said:


> One of our customers at work brought us this to use on some of his work, *pretty cool looking tool that I didn't know existed*. Had to remove the motor to fix some wiring



Charley,
You are letting the guys know how bad my shop is cluttered. You have walked by two of these setting right in the middle of my garage/shop many times. I have no tooling for them and that is one of the projects on the round-to-it list planned for the glass furnace (*read heat treat*) that I bought for my wife. I also need to adjust the fit of the shaper mounting bracket to the milling machine ram. One or the other is a little on the tight side. I did not have the right size micrometer to check this out when I brought the shaper home but have since ordered me a new one from ENCO. Yes I am an addict and the Bridgeport shaper inabled me to buy a heat treat furnace and a micrometer. No wait, the wife inabled the furnace.

The answer to Tom's question.....the standard Bridgeport shaper/slotter has a clapper. I can supply a photo if one is wanted.

Benny


----------



## Tony Wells

Very handy accessory. Used one several times for small jobs that didn't require a shaper. Obviously, not as heavy or strong as a shaper, but certainly beats a hand-driven cutter in the quill! I know where one is right now, but I'm thinking the guy will keep it. I don't blame him a bit. I have a shaper, but wouldn't mind having it.


----------



## NITROTRIP

I had one for my Bridgeport but it had a lot of wear. Picked up one made by Lillian, about 2/3 more mass and
larger internal drive parts for the ram. The dealer/importer is located in Atlanta. Mine is ser#12 of 58 in the US
acording to there records. I gave my Bridgeport one to my brother as this one would take a much heavy'er cut
and much finer. Bigger ram and a lot tighter. They said it is about 25yrs old. After haveing one it realy comes 
in handy. I have a South Bend 7" shaper at home with my 9" x 36"bed Southbend model A and an Atlas small
horzontal mill. I don't have much room at home and have my Bridgeport 9x42 and 14 1/2" x 8' bed South Bend
lathe set up at work. I work for a small utility district doing maintance for them. And they let me setup my 
large equipment there after I had to close my business and went to work for them. Rambling again sorry.
Point being, once you have something you seem to depend on it even if you don't use it all that often.
 Rick


----------

